# Quanta di quella fatica!



## betulina

Hola a todos, 

¿Creéis que esta expresión puede significar simplemente "Qué cansado!", o algo así?

Se trata de alguien que explica que una chica tiene una pista de tenis en el jardín rolleyes: ) y la línea de fondo toca a la reja, por lo que no hay espacio detrás. Se ve que durante tiempo le estuvo repitiendo a su padre que debería tirar para atrás la reja y dejar más espacio, pero su padre no le hizo caso nunca. Y entonces exclama "Quanta di quella fatica, accidenti!" Después se dice que ahora, después de ese tiempo, como las excusas de su padre ya no valen, volverá a la carga para conseguirlo.

En la traducción que tengo dice "Todo aquello, nada, puramente accidental!", pero no me suena bien, y además no está bien entendido el "accidenti".
¿Podría decir "qué cansancio/cansado"? 

Gracias!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Tanto para nada, caramba!
Tanto que insisti, que pena!
Tantos sudores, que lastima!

Espero te sirvan


----------



## irene.acler

betulina said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Creéis que esta expresión puede significar simplemente "Qué cansado!", o algo así?
> 
> Se trata de alguien que explica que una chica tiene una pista de tenis en el jardín rolleyes: ) y la línea de fondo toca a la reja, por lo que no hay espacio detrás. Se ve que durante tiempo le estuvo repitiendo a su padre que debería tirar para atrás la reja y dejar más espacio, pero su padre no le hizo caso nunca. Y entonces exclama "Quanta di quella fatica, accidenti!" Después se dice que ahora, después de ese tiempo, como las excusas de su padre ya no valen, volverá a la carga para conseguirlo.
> 
> En la traducción que tengo dice "Todo aquello, nada, puramente accidental!", pero no me suena bien, y además no está bien entendido el "accidenti".
> ¿Podría decir "qué cansancio/cansado"?
> 
> Gracias!



Qué cansancio
Qué fatiga (no estoy segura, de todos modos, si existe en espanol dicha expresiòn )

Para decir "accidenti" puedes decir a lo mejor "maldita sea"..


----------



## betulina

Perfecto, gracias a los dos.  

"Qué fatiga" supongo que existe, Irene, pero me suena una palabra más culta, no sé... Gracias!


----------



## irene.acler

betulina said:


> Perfecto, gracias a los dos.
> 
> "Qué fatiga" supongo que existe, Irene, pero me suena una palabra más culta, no sé... Gracias!



 Sí, por eso no estaba muy segura..gracias a tí!


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Sí, por eso no estaba muy segura..gracias a ti!



Uy! Una vez que te funciona el teclado y ahí no tocaba acento! Pero tranquila, hay muchos hispanohablantes que harían ese error, por analogía con "mí", "sí".


----------



## irene.acler

Cecilio said:


> Uy! Una vez que te funciona el teclado y ahí no tocaba acento! Pero tranquila, hay muchos hispanohablantes que harían ese error, por analogía con "mí", "sí".



 Cecilio, por què??????? Uff..lo sabía, pero me he equivocado..


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Cecilio, por què??????? Uff..lo sabía, pero me he equivocado..



Non ti preoccupare, è un errore minore, un errore di nativi. Il tuo spagnolo è ogni volta migliore!


----------



## irene.acler

Bueno, gracias...pero a veces hay cosas que se saben (porque las he estudiado de verdad!!), pero siempre no me acuerdo..uff


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Bueno, gracias...pero a veces hay cosas que se saben (porque las he estudiado de verdad!!), pero no siempre me acuerdo..uff



Come questa! (Un altro piccolo errore...).


----------



## irene.acler

Ecco, non ne faccio una giusta oggi eh...e che diamine!!


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> ¿Creéis que esta expresión puede significar simplemente "Qué cansado!", o algo así?
> 
> Se trata de alguien que explica que una chica tiene una pista de tenis en el jardín rolleyes: ) y la línea de fondo toca a la reja, por lo que no hay espacio detrás. Se ve que durante tiempo le estuvo repitiendo a su padre que debería tirar para atrás la reja y dejar más espacio, pero su padre no le hizo caso nunca. Y entonces exclama "Quanta di quella fatica, accidenti!" Después se dice que ahora, después de ese tiempo, como las excusas de su padre ya no valen, volverá a la carga para conseguirlo.
> 
> En la traducción que tengo dice "Todo aquello, nada, puramente accidental!", pero no me suena bien, y además no está bien entendido el "accidenti".
> ¿Podría decir "qué cansancio/cansado"?
> 
> Gracias!


Creo que la expresión podrías interpretarla como "tanta fatica/tanto sforzo per niente, accidenti". 
Espero que te sirva en tu traducción.
"¡Todo para nada, maldita sea!"


----------



## betulina

claudine2006 said:


> Creo que la expresión podrías interpretarla como "tanta fatica/tanto sforzo per niente, accidenti".
> Espero que te sirva en tu traducción.
> "¡Todo por nada, maldita sea!"



Muchas gracias, Claudine!  "Todo eso para nada" o "tanto para nada" me van muy bien, gracias!


----------



## claudine2006

betulina said:


> Muchas gracias, Claudine!  "Todo eso para nada" o "tanto para nada" me van muy bien, gracias!


Ay, me equivoqué.


----------



## jazyk

> Bueno, gracias...pero a veces hay cosas que se saben (porque las he estudiado de verdad!!), pero siempre no me acuerdo..uff


No se acentúan los monosílabos, a menos que haya una palabra de idéntica pronunciación con la cual se los podría confundir:
te (pronombre) - té (bebida)
de (preposición) - dé (verbo dar)
se (pronombre) - sé (verbo ser o saber), etc.


----------



## claudine2006

jazyk said:


> No se acentúan los monosílabos, a menos que haya una palabra de idéntica pronunciación con la cual se los podría confundir:
> te (pronombre) - té (bebida)
> de (preposición) - dé (verbo dar)
> se (pronombre) - sé (verbo ser o saber), etc.


Exacto, por eso existen las formas mí y sí (que se podrían confundir con el posesivo mi y con el si condicional) y no tí (no hay posibilidad de confusión) .


----------



## irene.acler

Sì sì, sé que es asì, pero como _mi_ y _si _pueden llevar acento, me equivoqué y puse el acento a "ti" también.


----------

